# ik dreefte jao e met moi



## Womble_Lib

Hiya,

I just got this message from a guy I've been seeing. I'm fairly sure it's in Dutch and I understand bits but not all, particularly the sentence in the subject line. Help!

hoi lekker meisje. hoe been je. wat iss op met jao een stadt e samenwerking. alles goed met moi. ik ben een scosselaand vuur een aarmje exibitzeon. ik dreefte jao e met moi 

Thanks in advance!!

Libby


----------



## Joannes

Hi and welcome.

Seems dialectal and pretty badly spelled, so I'm afraid this is a fuzzy translation. Hopefully someone else recognizes the dialect and can help out.

hi pretty girl. how are you (literally by the way, which doesn't make sense in Dutch). what iss (sic ) up with you (again, literally, although it doesn't make sense in Dutch) a city and (?) cooperation confused. i am fine. i am a <adjectival participle> fire a xx xxxx. i <verb> you and with me.

That's only as far as I understand it, sorry.


----------



## Womble_Lib

Joannes said:


> Seems dialectal and pretty badly spelled, so I'm afraid this is a fuzzy translation. Hopefully someone else recognizes the dialect and can help out.


 
Hm well this adds weight to my friends' theory that he isn't actualy multilingual and I am in fact just very gullible!  I suspect he's just used one of those online translation thingies, although I've tried putting it into several different free online translators to try and get it translated back to English and they don't even recognise some of the words!!

Thanks for trying though, that's a big help. Can anyone else confirm that he's talking complete nonsense, before I challenge him 

xx


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



Womble_Lib said:


> Hm well this adds weight to my friends' theory that he isn't actualy multilingual and I am in fact just very gullible!  I suspect he's just used one of those online translation thingies,



It's certainly _not_ the result of 'a translation thingie'. I've seen bad automatic translations (so bad it becomes pure poetry). Most automatic translators at least give a correct spelling of the individual words, which isn't really the case here.
It's either a joke or a phrase by somebody who doesn't know Dutch at all, impossible to translate (the second part in particular).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

The only Dutch text on the internet with "dreefte" as a verb is a Hollandic chronicle from the fourteenth century. It seems to mean "to expel". Unless your friend is a Middle Dutch expert, I think you can assume his knowledge of Dutch is _quite _limited.

Bede den ouden en[de] den ionghen
Jn vlaendere[n] wel hadde[n] bedwonghe[n]
En[de] me[n] tlant va[n] hem helt
Ghi dreefte[n] wt met ghewelt
En[de] benaemt he[m] al sijn recht


----------



## moldo

Womble_Lib said:


> Hm well this adds weight to my friends' theory that he isn't actualy multilingual and I am in fact just very gullible!  I suspect he's just used one of those online translation thingies, although I've tried putting it into several different free online translators to try and get it translated back to English and they don't even recognise some of the words!!
> 
> Thanks for trying though, that's a big help. Can anyone else confirm that he's talking complete nonsense, before I challenge him
> 
> xx


 
Let me rephrase my deleted message (apparently my feeling of humour is not shared by the moderators):
I can confirm that it is complete nonsense.


----------



## Adegem

Looks like some central/western Dutch dialect to me :

hoi lekker meisje. hoe been je. 
Hey pretty girl, how are you.

wat iss op met jao een stadt e samenwerking.
What's up with you in town and co-operation.

alles goed met moi. 
All is well with me

ik ben een scosselaand vuur een aarmje exibitzeon. 
I'm in Scotland for an Army exhibition.

ik dreefte jao e met moi
I wished(?) you were with me.


----------

